# Roger Zelazny's NINE PRINCES IN AMBER in the Kindle Store



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

And this time it looks legit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nog Dog will be excited!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

This is pretty exciting. Not great cover art, but the price is OK.

Mike


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nog Dog will be excited!


LOL. That was my first thought when I saw this thread!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just checked: Trent Zelazny announced this on Twitter, so it does appear to -- finally -- be legit.

Sad to say, I really do dislike that cover, but at least that's virtually a non-issue once you already own an e-book.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Totally have been waiting for NogDog to say whether this seemed legit or not...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The important question now: when will the other 4 books be available? (This is definitely a series, and if you like this book, you'll not want to wait for the next one.  )


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

That's why I've not bought it yet. I've read other Zelanzy and enjoyed it, but haven't had the opportunity to read The Chronicles of Amber (because I limit my reading to ebooks). As soon as all 5 become available, I'm buying and reading them that day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I read _Nine Princes_ years ago . . . it was a Science Fiction Book Club selection.  We probably still have the copy 'round here somewhere . . . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The print copies at our house are Science Fiction Book Club editions.  It will be nice to have them on my Kindle to read again.  I am glad it's legit.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"Now officially licensed by the Zelazny estate, the first book in this legendary series is now finally available electronically. "

apparently they knew we would be worried about legitimacy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> "Now officially licensed by the Zelazny estate, the first book in this legendary series is now finally available electronically. "
> 
> apparently they knew we would be worried about legitimacy.


Well there have been several non-official versions thrown up there . . . . NogDog has probably kept track.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Very cool news! (understatement).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Trent Zelazny posted on Twitter today that _The Guns of Avalon_ (#2 in the series) should be available for Kindle and Nook within two weeks, if not sooner.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This can only count as great news.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Trent Z. posted of FaceBook today that _The Guns of Avalon_ is now available. Things got set back a bit when he pulled _Nine Princes in Amber_ to fix a bunch of typos/scan errors.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Book #3 now available...



Sign of the Unicorn (The Chronicles of Amber Book 3)


----------



## I Write Monsters (Aug 25, 2015)

jmiked said:


> This is pretty exciting. Not great cover art, but the price is OK.
> 
> Mike


It's not to bad compared to my Science Fiction Book Club copy with the shirtless guy getting confused at two lions. 

Awesome. Good to have it as an e-book, especially since there's a better chance of people reading it without knowing what it's about, and that it the perfect way to start. So, if this is the cover style, want to bet that every book cover show a location and personage? I just hope any ones for Random and Dara don't make me cringe.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Trent Z. finally announced some further movement, in that _The Hand of Oberon_ is now out for Nook, so hopefully Kindle is close on its heels. But I still won't start my re-read until _The Courts of Chaos_ joins it. 

https://twitter.com/TrentZelazny/status/773203827474337792


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I just noted that several of his books are out in Kindle besides this series, notably Jack of Shafows and This Immortal. I wanna see Lord of Light, myself.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Hand of Oberon is now in the Kindle store.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I just noted that several of his books are out in Kindle besides this series, notably Jack of Shafows and This Immortal. I wanna see Lord of Light, myself.


Yeah, LoL is pretty much considered his "best", though the first Amber series is definitely his most popular. I would assume it's somehow suffering from the same copyright fight or whatever it is that held up the Amber books, since it's an obvious "must e-publish" to me. To quote Neil Gaiman:

_I was pleased to get a copy of Roger Zelazny's novel Lord of Light the other day. It's one of my favourite books (I think the first thing author Steve Brust ever said to me was "Let's have an argument. Roger Zelazny's Lord of Light is the best book anyone's ever written." "Ah," I said, "If you make it best SF book of the 1960s, I'll go along with it." "Oh. Fair enough." It was the first of a long line of failed arguments.) It's got a blurb from me on it, which I hope sells many copies. _

I'd say that it and Walter M. Miller Jr.'s _A Canticle for Leibowitz_ were the seminal novels in opening my mind to what SF could be beyond just space ships, robots, and ray guns.


----------



## Lori Saltis (Aug 20, 2016)

I just saw this thread. What great news! I clicked on the link for Nine Princes and then read the excerpt. Talk about a walk down Memory Lane. I haven't read these books since high school. So happy the series is being made available for ebooks.


----------

